# MEN ONLY random cat chat thread



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

no emmaj`s or fenwomen allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> no emmaj`s or fenwomen allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

i have coke on my comp screen now :gasp::lol2:

Ooops i shouldnt be here :gasp:

*runs back out quickly*

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: PMSL!!!


I'm welcome though aren't I? :lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Get out you wenches!
:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> 
> I'm welcome though aren't I? :lol2:


your not a man :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

*runs back out again quickly*:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

u can stay feorag but u better behave

only one rule, im in charge :notworthy:

emmaj get out my thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Get out you wenches!
> :whistling2:


i used to have an anne summers wench outfit :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i used to have an anne summers wench outfit :lol2:


runs off to google images:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> u can stay feorag but u better behave
> 
> only one rule, im in charge :notworthy:
> 
> emmaj get out my thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
*runs in blows a raspberry at Ian..........runs back out again*:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> no emmaj`s or fenwomen allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:





Emmaj said:


> your not a man :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Excuse me!!! See above!!!

I can't see "no eileens allowed"


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> runs off to google images:blush:


 
:lol2::lol2:

im not gonna be having another mouthful of my coke yet as im likely to end up spitting it at the screen again soon i reckons :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

<shakes head & tuts at Temerist's poor control of his 'men only cat chat' thread>

:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> <shakes head & tuts at Temerist's poor control of his 'men only cat chat' thread>
> 
> :lol2:


what can i say, im weak

but zoo man has a point

WENCHES OUT!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Excuse me!!! See above!!!
> 
> I can't see "no eileens allowed"


 
but it says men only in the title :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> what can i say, im weak
> 
> but zoo man has a point
> 
> WENCHES OUT!!!!!


*waves byebye*:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: It's doing pretty well though! 
It's only been up for 15 minutes and it's got 16 posts already!!

Mind most of them are Emma! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

temerist said:


> what can i say, im weak
> 
> but zoo man has a point
> 
> WENCHES OUT!!!!!


<pats Temerist on the back>


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> <pats Temerist on the back>


*STAMPS HIS FOOT WITH A FIRM HAND*

WENCHES BE GONE :whip:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> *STAMPS HIS FOOT WITH A FIRM HAND*
> 
> WENCHES BE GONE :whip:


lol you being so firm makes me laugh :2thumb::lol2:

your not very good at it are you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Maybe he's just learning!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Maybe he's just learning!


Hmmm yes its a possibility :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

*sulks in the corner*

stop picking on me

dont make me get angry, you wont like me when im angry


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> *sulks in the corner*
> 
> stop picking on me
> 
> dont make me get angry, you wont like me when im angry


 
hmmm emotional black mail.............he is better than i thought :lol2:

Im sorry  will leave your thread now and stay away


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

ian 1 - wenches 0


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I didnt say how long i would stay away for :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

right thats it, now im mad :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ian, a plan! Just start farting, burping, swearing, scratching yourself, etc to get rid of the unwanteds!

Mind you, knowing the laydees around here, that would probably make them all feel at home! 
:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> right thats it, now im mad :devil:


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ian, a plan! Just start farting, burping, swearing, scratching yourself, etc to get rid of the unwanteds!
> 
> Mind you, knowing the laydees around here, that would probably make them all feel at home!
> :lol2:


LOL was gonna say col............we are more likely to join in farting an burping :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

*relaxes and throws his balls on the table, whilst scratching his ass and belching*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> *relaxes and throws his balls on the table, whilst scratching his ass and belching*


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2::2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ian, a plan! Just start farting, burping, swearing, scratching yourself, etc to get rid of the unwanteds!
> 
> Mind you, knowing the laydees around here, that would probably make them all feel at home!
> :lol2:


I can do all that!!! 


temerist said:


> *relaxes and throws his balls on the table, whilst scratching his ass and belching*


But I can't do that!! Got no balls!!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry Ian, I can't think of any other ideas other than ones that would have to be in the 18+ section! D'oh


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well you've got 33 posts now, so that's not bad!!

Anyway, men!! I'm off to bed now so you can chat away to your heart's content! G'night!!! :flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

stands tall and proud and waves his victory flag as he watches the wenches retreat

admit defeat wencheswned8::surrender:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

temerist said:


> stands tall and proud and waves his victory flag as he watches the wenches retreat
> 
> admit defeat wencheswned8::surrender:


:lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

temerist said:


> stands tall and proud and waves his victory flag as he watches the wenches retreat
> 
> admit defeat wencheswned8::surrender:


How can they admit it, when they're not allowed in?:whistling2:


*posts the first* cat* related post in the thread*











:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Good point Bothrops! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Please excuse the dog! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I know i shouldnt be here but such cute kitties lol andhave to ask why no wenches?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Seeing as Temerist has left his post, I will take his place in saying

"BE GONE WENCH :whip:"

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Seeing as Temerist has left his post, I will take his place in saying
> 
> "BE GONE WENCH :whip:"
> 
> :lol2:


But you didnt answer my question lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> But you didnt answer my question lol


:iamwithstupid:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :iamwithstupid:


I could say something but i wont i just want to know why you are against women posting on this thread


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> I could say something but i wont i just want to know why you are against women posting on this thread


I think Temerist is only having a laugh, don't worry. 

BTW, Emma & Eileen should have been visited by the heavy mob by now :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

LOL should i hide then lol so they cant find me andyet still terrorise this thread lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a friend who will do a good sex-change op on the cheap if you want to stay on this thread! :whistling2: His friends (and past customers) call him 'The Butcher'
:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmmm could be interesting but then most of my friends say I have more b*****s than alot of men so does that count lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Hmmm could be interesting but then most of my friends say I have more b*****s than alot of men so does that count lmao


Mmm, it certainly goes in your favour I guess.

You will have to see Temerist, as this is his thread & don't want to tread on his toes.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ok lol will speak to him when he apears lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> I know i shouldnt be here but such cute kitties lol andhave to ask why no wenches?


 
cos ian was sulking as said eveing ladies and forgot to add him :lol2::lol2: even though he is classed as one of the girls on the other cat chat thread :lol2::lol2:

hmmmmmmm cat related 

my 2 are having a mad half hour doing the wall of death and everything :gasp: lil shizers :lol2::lol2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh nice pics :2thumb: Hi Emma hows you today : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hey Ali i good thanks and you ?

hows pingus runny bum hee hee mine 2 seem to be back to normal now thank god ha ha


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

He is a bit better i think. The change of food did not help. He is in for his op in morning :gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Morning men (and all the women who have more balls than most men and love a challenge! :lol2:


bothrops said:


> How can they admit it, when they're not allowed in?:whistling2:





Zoo-Man said:


> Good point Bothrops! :2thumb:


'Tis indeed!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Lovely cat Bothrops! :2thumb:

BTW: If this is the men only cat chat thread, I presume now you've got your own you won't be coming in and being a nuisance in ours any more?? :whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

cant even have a nights sleep without being invaded but hoes and wenches :whistling2:

morning MEN!!!!!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Mornin <<said in a deep voice, whilst wearing y fronts>>


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i put my camera under the quilt this morning to try and get action shots of baby dice without her knowing.............
first one.....










dont think shes knows im there.........











oooppps think ive been rumbled lol.......








__________________


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

oh shoot its a cat chat thread for men........not baby skunks :whistling2:with women:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

:flrt::flrt: She has got big


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> Mornin <<said in a deep voice, whilst wearing y fronts>>





ditta said:


> oh shoot its a cat chat thread for men........not baby skunks :whistling2:with women:whistling2::whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

leggy said:


> :flrt::flrt: She has got big


 she has leggy, takes up a lot of bed i tell thee:flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Do males actually get a chance to post on here, or is it totally taken up with chattering girlies???:lol2:

I even have a cat! Just had to remove her claws from my leg- she gets a bit over-enthusiastic, sometimes!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

*MEN ONLY random cat and skunk chat thread*

i cant believe it, i spend one afternoon away from my thread and it gets taken over by women and bloody ("cute") skunks. im appauled at the sheer cheek of you wenches :whistling2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Had to fish the cat out the loo silly sod :bash: Why do they keep doing it to them selfs


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think Temerist is only having a laugh, don't worry.
> 
> BTW, Emma & Eileen should have been visited by the heavy mob by now :lol2:


 
i have been the heavy mob today.............not had any visits though :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> Mornin <<said in a deep voice, whilst wearing y fronts>>


 
LOLOL ditta :2thumb::no1:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

HI everyone men especially lol 
Temerist you know you love us all really lol
If I promise to be good and manly can I stay lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe if these pesky females could prove their musculinity & post pics of them being so............:whistling2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Morning ladys :notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Morning! :2thumb:

* Said in a _muscular_ way! * :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe if these pesky females could prove their musculinity & post pics of them being so............:whistling2:


If only I could I would but now in a wheelchair so hard to prove my manliness but if you pm me i will give you my partners email and he will give you some info on how manly I can be lmao


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> no emmaj`s or fenwomen allowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yoohoo...........I'm here. Now watcha gonna do about it eh?:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> runs off to google images:blush:


Now she has a gorilla wench outfit. Does that do it for ya hehehehe. 
Emma has a hairy bum, emma has a hairy bum and eats bananas.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> *STAMPS HIS FOOT WITH A FIRM HAND*
> 
> WENCHES BE GONE :whip:


 But Ian mate, if all us laydeez are banned, how will you get your cuppa tea or coffee brought to you with a nice custard cream?:whistling2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hows you all doing :2thumb: Just heard my babys are on there way home from vets :no1:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> but ian mate, if all us laydeez are banned, how will you get your cuppa tea or coffee brought to you with a nice custard cream?:whistling2:


 
wench make my coffee and be gone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* *clears throat* Hi.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* *clears throat* Hi.


hmmm you can stay cos of ur username :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

leggy said:


> Hows you all doing :2thumb: Just heard my babys are on there way home from vets :no1:


Excellent news! :2thumb:



temerist said:


> hmmm you can stay cos of ur username :lol2:


Ermmmmm..............................

That's prejudice!!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What can I say, they man's got good taste in movies


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have popped in to see what intelligent things you boys are chatting about :lol2::flrt::lol2::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> wench make my coffee and be gone!!!!!!!!!!!!


 You know, the last blokie wot said that to me had a lovely strong cuppa cofee made for him. I had to make it nice and strong so's he wouldn't be able to taste the chicken poo I'd stirred into it.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Now she has a gorilla wench outfit. Does that do it for ya hehehehe.
> Emma has a hairy bum, emma has a hairy bum and eats bananas.


LOOOOOOOOOOOL that really did make me laugh :gasp::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

hmmm the so called 'men' have gone ever so quiet. They just haven't got the chat staying power like what we women have.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I have popped in to see what intelligent things you boys are chatting about :lol2::flrt::lol2::flrt:


Huh? 























:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> hmmm the so called 'men' have gone ever so quiet. They just haven't got the chat staying power like what we women have.


 
they just dont know how to be gasbags like us :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> they just dont know how to be gasbags like us :whistling2::lol2:


Yeah, the only gassing men do, is from their nether regions!:whistling2::blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I have popped in to see what intelligent things you boys are chatting about :lol2::flrt::lol2::flrt:


No point in hanging around then, cos they've said nothing intelligent yet! :whistling2:



fenwoman said:


> hmmm the so called 'men' have gone ever so quiet. They just haven't got the chat staying power like what we women have.


Nah, they just talk a load of old codswallop! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Yeah, the only gassing men do, is from their nether regions!:whistling2::blush:





feorag said:


> No point in hanging around then, cos they've said nothing intelligent yet! :whistling2:
> 
> Nah, they just talk a load of old codswallop! :lol2:


LOL @ you both 

you go gettum gurls :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We be formidable opponents we women!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I reckon the men are all down the bottom in Ian's shed drinking homebrew and complaining about how henpecked they are.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Morning everyone lol.
Think the men may of given up still had no reply to my last post shame really I love men think they are wonderful inventions, some even produce wonderful conversations and can be very informative lol 
Mind you my problem is I have more male friends than female as I find most females are bitchy etc and dont talk cars etc well.(Although have to admit the women who have so far posted on this thread are just my cup of tea as they dont back down lol just like me)
Even the majority of my pets are male lol, guess I'm just a little weird lol 
Still nice to see you all back on here lol bet we can drive the men insane slowly :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I reckon the men are all down the bottom in Ian's shed drinking homebrew and complaining about how henpecked they are.


yes you know i can actually see that :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Morning everyone lol.
> Think the men may of given up still had no reply to my last post shame really I love men think they are wonderful inventions, some even produce wonderful conversations and can be very informative lol
> Mind you my problem is I have more male friends than female as I find most females are bitchy etc and dont talk cars etc well.(Although have to admit the women who have so far posted on this thread are just my cup of tea as they dont back down lol just like me)
> Even the majority of my pets are male lol, guess I'm just a little weird lol
> Still nice to see you all back on here lol *bet we can drive the men insane* slowly :lol2:


isnt that what we were created for anyways ?:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> isnt that what we were created for anyways ?:whistling2::lol2:


 :lol2: Oh yessssssss


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> :lol2: Oh yessssssss


dont you really hate it when you have sit around for someone to turn up thats made a 9.00am appointment to come and sort out your gas meter grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

why do they even bother booking appointments they never turn up on time does mi bleeding head in :devil::devil:

and when he does turn up i will say hmmm yeah this is a funny 9am :bash:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

what part of the MEN ONLY title do you wenches, hoes and hairy bummed gorillas not understand????

:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> what part of the MEN ONLY title do you wenches, hoes and hairy bummed gorillas not understand????
> 
> :whistling2:


Ha ha ian you got my description down to a tee there ha ha 

hey if we werent posting your thread would have vanished and be so boring too :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

maybe I just dont have you lot well trained enough yet :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> maybe I just dont have you lot well trained enough yet :devil:


 
nopes i would have to agree with you on that one :lol2:

Good luck to the man who ever trys to train me too :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

gets out my whips and chains lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> gets out my whips and chains lol


 
*laughs uncontrolably*:lol2::lol2::lol2:

the meter man still isnt here :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> *laughs uncontrolably*:lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> the meter man still isnt here :devil::devil::devil:


is that what you kids are calling them now?

in my day we just called them "call boys"


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> is that what you kids are calling them now?
> 
> in my day we just called them "call boys"


 
pah :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

no im having my meter changed back to a normal one its been on a pay as you go meter and is costing me a bloomin fortune..........:devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Think the men may of given up still had no reply to my last post shame really I love men think they are wonderful inventions, some even produce wonderful conversations and can be very informative lol
> Mind you my problem is I have more male friends than female as I find most females are bitchy etc and dont talk cars etc well.(Although have to admit the women who have so far posted on this thread are just my cup of tea as they dont back down lol just like me)
> Even the majority of my pets are male lol, guess I'm just a little weird lol
> Still nice to see you all back on here lol bet we can drive the men insane slowly :lol2:


Just like me Sammy. I love the male of the species! They are so useful once you get them properly trained. When Barry steps out of line I just remind him that there's nothing he's got that can't be replaced with a bit of plastic and a couple of batteries!! :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Just like me Sammy. I love the male of the species! They are so useful once you get them properly trained. When Barry steps out of line I just remind him that there's nothing he's got that can't be replaced with a bit of plastic and a couple of batteries!! :whistling2:


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL OMG i spat my tea at the laptop :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Just like me Sammy. I love the male of the species! They are so useful once you get them properly trained. When Barry steps out of line I just remind him that there's nothing he's got that can't be replaced with a bit of plastic and a couple of batteries!! :whistling2:


a torch???? :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Whips and chains eh temerist lol Now I might just enjoy that :lol2: . And anyway if it weren't for us wenches and hairy assed gorillas you would have no fun in your life lmao. 
We will not be smited lol and we will drive you completely insane.
Emmaj tell me about it I am still waiting for a workman to turn up to box in my pipes six months down the line donn ask long story and still no matter how many times I harrass the hell out of him he wont come here says myhome is a health hazard with dog and cat excrement everywhere but no one else has seen any of it includng my local housing officer who was sent to investigate the claim but then again I could say thats men for you lol but Temerist would kill me and I soooo want him to like me


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> a torch???? :whistling2:


 
LOLOL :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Whips and chains eh temerist lol Now I might just enjoy that :lol2: . And anyway if it weren't for us wenches and hairy assed gorillas you would have no fun in your life lmao.
> We will not be smited lol and we will drive you completely insane.
> Emmaj tell me about it I am still waiting for a workman to turn up to box in my pipes six months down the line donn ask long story and still no matter how many times I harrass the hell out of him he wont come here says myhome is a health hazard with dog and cat excrement everywhere but no one else has seen any of it includng my local housing officer who was sent to investigate the claim but then again I could say thats men for you lol but Temerist would kill me and I soooo want him to like me


 
its so annoying the fact they booked me a set time.........with having to bob out at times in the day to walk the dogs and do school runs too :devil::devil:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

sammy1969 said:


> Whips and chains eh temerist lol Now I might just enjoy that :lol2: . And anyway if it weren't for us wenches and hairy assed gorillas you would have no fun in your life lmao.
> We will not be smited lol and we will drive you completely insane.
> Emmaj tell me about it I am still waiting for a workman to turn up to box in my pipes six months down the line donn ask long story and still no matter how many times I harrass the hell out of him he wont come here says myhome is a health hazard with dog and cat excrement everywhere but no one else has seen any of it includng my local housing officer who was sent to investigate the claim but then again I could say thats men for you lol but Temerist would kill me and I soooo want him to like me


aww i like you sammy, i love all my wenches here



change of subject but ooooooOOOOOOOO scrap on trisha :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

feorag said:


> Just like me Sammy. I love the male of the species! They are so useful once you get them properly trained. When Barry steps out of line I just remind him that there's nothing he's got that can't be replaced with a bit of plastic and a couple of batteries!! :whistling2:


LMAO I just choked to death on that one lol but oh so true Glyn has just said OH REALLYYY lol but then again he is male lol so I can forgive him


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

OHHH damn haven't got tv on tell us more pleaseeeeeeee lol like to watch a good scrap

Back to subject in hand I knew you loved me really lol men just cant resist us wenches lol


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

temerist said:


> aww i like you sammy, i love all my wenches here
> 
> 
> 
> change of subject but ooooooOOOOOOOO scrap on trisha :lol2:


omg that makes me sound so gay lol



sammy1969 said:


> OHHH damn haven't got tv on tell us more pleaseeeeeeee lol like to watch a good scrap
> 
> Back to subject in hand I knew you loved me really lol men just cant resist us wenches lol


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

*does a very feminine shimmy in* coooey


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ChloEllie said:


> *does a very feminine shimmy in* coooey


Hi Chloe lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> omg that makes me sound so gay lol


Awwwww hun dont worry know you're a manly man really lmao especially when you get the whips and chains out


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

sammy1969 said:


> Hi Chloe lol


lol hi ya.
how is everyone?
x


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ChloEllie said:


> lol hi ya.
> how is everyone?
> x


Been better broke my ankle friday so confined to the sofa and it is driving me insane hate havign to rely on others and cant get out ot get lizard and snake food so begining to wonder what I am going to do as no one local likes the idea of going to get frozen mice and the assorted bugs I need lol


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

not much cat talk going on in here :lol2:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

sammy1969 said:


> Been better broke my ankle friday so confined to the sofa and it is driving me insane hate havign to rely on others and cant get out ot get lizard and snake food so begining to wonder what I am going to do as no one local likes the idea of going to get frozen mice and the assorted bugs I need lol


haha, if i was free this week i would get some for u but for once i actually have a busy week lol
plus i FINALLY get my burm thursday
x


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

temerist said:


> not much cat talk going on in here :lol2:


my cat just got put down :eek4:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> my cat just got put down :eek4:


sorry to hear that


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> a torch???? :whistling2:


Got it in one!!! 


temerist said:


> omg that makes me sound so gay lol


You said it!!! 


sammy1969 said:


> LMAO I just choked to death on that one lol but oh so true Glyn has just said OH REALLYYY lol but then again he is male lol so I can forgive him


One of my other lines in the early days was to remind him that my track record for marriage was 9 years so he'd better watch his step!! Unfortunately that didn't work so well cos he would come back and remind me that his was only 6, so I was on stickier ground than him! :lol2:


ChloEllie said:


> *does a very feminine shimmy in* coooey


Hi Chloe and welcome to the "men what have spat their dummies out" thread :roll2: PMSL 


ChloEllie said:


> my cat just got put down :eek4:


Oh, that's not good - not good at all! :sad:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ChloEllie said:


> my cat just got put down :eek4:


Aww I am sorry about that hun never easy when we loose a loved one, I am currently having an attitude problem with one of my cats he is aptly named Dante lol and so I am trying to change it with the help of Eileen who is great. Currently all the pets are sleeeping lol which means home is peaceful lol,most of them on my bed lol, but I know in a couple of hours bith Dante and Figaro will be tearing round the flat like mad things as usual

See we are now back to cats lol and being good


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN :devil:

i havent spat my dummy out:whip:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN :devil:
> 
> i havent spat my dummy out:whip:


 
LMAO haven't you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i felt undervalued in the other thread so i came here, now ur all picking on me :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN :devil:
> 
> i havent spat my dummy out:whip:


:roll2: PMSL!!



temerist said:


> i felt undervalued in the other thread so i came here


:gasp: Ian!!!!!!

How can you say that????? You need a good slapping!!

And I'm just the one to give it to you!!! :bash:


temerist said:


> now ur all picking on me :lol2:


:lol2: you shouldn;t make it so easy then! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> omg that makes me sound so gay lol


 
aint aint daytime tv great ian :lol2::lol2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your kitty  what happened??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!!
> 
> :gasp: Ian!!!!!!
> 
> ...


you tell him eileen :lol2:

we have all been very nice to you on here ian :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> you tell him eileen :lol2:
> 
> we have all been very nice to you on here ian :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


only because u darent be mean, u know what ull get if u are :bash:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> i felt undervalued in the other thread so i came here, now ur all picking on me :lol2:


Awww I dont under value you I like you lol but I mighthelp Eileen give oyu that slapping lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> only because u darent be mean, u know what ull get if u are :bash:


 
im not even mean anywhere else


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And I am the most un-mean person you will ever meet, but I love taking the p*ss out of people - hopefully only those that can take it, cos I'd be mortified if they thought for one minute that I meant it!

However, Ian, can I just ask one thing? 

Are you lonely, cos you seem to be the only bloke on this thread! :roll2: PMSL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> And I am the most un-mean person you will ever meet, but I love taking the p*ss out of people - hopefully only those that can take it, cos I'd be mortified if they thought for one minute that I meant it!
> 
> However, Ian, can I just ask one thing?
> 
> Are you lonely, cos you seem to be the only bloke on this thread! :roll2: PMSL


 
:lol2: i did chuckle im sorry i had to :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

im very lonely


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> im very lonely


 AAAAAAwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> im very lonely


 AWWWWWWWW not good Gives you a big hug lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw - that's such a shame.

Do you wanna put your dummy back in and join us on the other thread! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Aw - that's such a shame.
> 
> Do you wanna put your dummy back in and join us on the other thread! :lol2:


i think its still on my doorstep :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im off line for 7 days and this is what happens in my absence:gasp:

This is what I think of the Men only catchat:whistling2:










and to keep it on the subject of cats

MEEEEEOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im off line for 7 days and this is what happens in my absence:gasp:
> 
> This is what I think of the Men only catchat:whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
LOL shell welcome back hunni :flrt::flrt::flrt:

you have been so missed as you can see :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

welcome back wench shell :welcome:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> welcome back wench shell :welcome:


Was I missed:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Was I missed:whistling2:


 
yes your depature made ian go all funny and make this bizzarre thread :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yes your depature made ian go all funny and make this bizzarre thread :gasp::lol2:


 

I noticed:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

you were missed, now bugger off back to own thread with all the other wenches


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I noticed:lol2:


aye lol get him back inline shell lol he is getting to brave ha ha



temerist said:


> you were missed, now bugger off back to own thread with all the other wenches


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na: nah i think we should have a party here :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> you were missed, now bugger off back to own thread with all the other wenches


 

Hmmmmmm if you can say all those words you must have spat your dummy out:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sooooo Ian wont want to see some pics of my naked Pu.........erm kitty then:whistling2: >>>>>>>Goes to post them elsewhere>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sooooo Ian wont want to see some pics of my naked Pu.........erm kitty then:whistling2: >>>>>>>Goes to post them elsewhere>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 
LOL yes post them else where so we can coo over them :flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> image


 
LOOOOOOL:2thumb::no1::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> image


 


PMSL:roll2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*Pops back in to talk football, birds and beer (and 'cats') in the wonderful men only thread*



.....AAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH women, women everywhere......why is it so clean in here?.........what the hell is that smell....is that...no...is it?.....is that....pot pourri????


*runs away...never to return.....*


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

you wenches are scaring all the kool men off


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hmmm now where do I start:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

in the bathroom :2thumb:

im sure your chain will reach that far :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> in the bathroom :2thumb:
> 
> im sure your chain will reach that far :whistling2:


 









GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> image


 
:lol2: You wish :whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

no comment :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> no comment :whistling2:


 
Get down on the floor boy * grinds 6" stiletto into Ians back :whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

yes mistress


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im off line for 7 days and this is what happens in my absence:gasp:
> 
> This is what I think of the Men only catchat:whistling2:
> 
> ...


:roll2: PMSL!!! Loving it Shell!!! :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Was I missed:whistling2:


Course you was we need everyone on here reminding Ian that he's the only bloke on it! :lolo2:



bothrops said:


> *Pops back in to talk football, birds and beer (and 'cats') in the wonderful men only thread*
> 
> .....AAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH women, women everywhere......why is it so clean in here?.........what the hell is that smell....is that...no...is it?.....is that....pot pourri????
> 
> *runs away...never to return.....*


Love it!!

And just to add my own contribution


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

you wenches disguist me, you are tainting my innocent and impressionable mind :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> maybe I just dont have you lot well trained enough yet :devil:


Hahaha. Listen love, a disciplinarian father and 4 husbands haven't managed to train me. You have no chance :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> a torch???? :whistling2:


nahhh a dremel multi. You can do anything with one of they.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> you wenches disguist me, you are tainting my innocent and impressionable mind :gasp:


 

Haha I dont think so:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

fennnnnnnnnny SIT :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> its so annoying the fact they booked me a set time.........with having to bob out at times in the day to walk the dogs and do school runs too :devil::devil:


Emma I have a feeling you can claim compensation for a missed appointment. Check it out to see.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> EILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN :devil:
> 
> i havent spat my dummy out:whip:





temerist said:


> not much cat talk going on in here :lol2:


 But all of us have titties and pussies so surely tis on topic. My titties are now as large as they will ever get I think. I'm amazed how big they have got, considering how little they were last year. I wonder if Shell's titties are growing well now too. They were in a right old state at first but with care and attention and much handling, the last I heard, they were doing really well.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> But all of us have titties and pussies so surely tis on topic. My titties are now as large as they will ever get I think. I'm amazed how big they have got, considering how little they were last year. I wonder if Shell's titties are growing well now too. They were in a right old state at first but with care and attention and much handling, the last I heard, they were doing really well.


 
My Titties are huge now and dont need quite as much attention:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

excuse me?????????? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

some pics of 2 of the skunks Angel and havoc and the cats Bonnie and Clyde that were taken today by tara :flrt::flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

awww gorgeous kitties and nice skunks :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> awww gorgeous kitties and nice skunks :lol2:


i have more pics will add them tomorrow 

tara did a fantastic job really has done my animals justice in her pics :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Hahaha. Listen love, a disciplinarian father and 4 husbands haven't managed to train me. You have no chance :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


And I had a disciplinarian father and 3 husbands and they never managed to train me either! :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> some pics of 2 of the skunks Angel and havoc and the cats Bonnie and Clyde that were taken today by tara


Emma you gave me heart failure there - I thought you meant Tara had taken the 2 skunks and the kittens :gasp:

Just as well you clarified you meant the photographs! :lol2:

They're all fabulous photos! Did you ever post up the competition ones you had done of the skunks?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> some pics of 2 of the skunks Angel and havoc and the cats Bonnie and Clyde that were taken today by tara :flrt::flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> ...


 Lovely titties Emma.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> excuse me?????????? :lol2:


 Titties. You know....titties you silly man. Like, "here titty titty titty". Titties!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> And I had a disciplinarian father and 3 husbands and they never managed to train me either! :lol2:
> 
> Emma you gave me heart failure there - I thought you meant Tara had taken the 2 skunks and the kittens :gasp:
> 
> ...


 
Nooooooo became quiet the diddle did that and they wanted £40 for a small pic framed so i laughed and said no thank you :devil:

tbh the pics that tara has taken are better than the professional photo session..............


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> image


 Wow Ian, mice set of moobs on yer mate <cackles>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Lovely titties Emma.


 
thank you pam :flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

well i was photographing the pups and callie decided she wasnt going to let me get on unless I snapped her looking all cute and inncoent lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> well i was photographing the pups and callie decided she wasnt going to let me get on unless I snapped her looking all cute and inncoent lol
> 
> image


 
awwwwwwww she is gorgas :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's beautiful! :flrt: 

And looks like she knows it! :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

yes she deffinatly knows it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Without women posting on here this thread would disappear:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yups nearly did again :whistling2:

they should be thankful we keep bumping it back up for them :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And  here's yer proof!!! Up the women!!!! Yeh!!!! :lol2:

*







*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Men seem to lose interest so easily:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

:gasp::blush: i have posted more than ian has on his own thread :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You sure have Ems!! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> You sure have Ems!! :roll2: PMSL!!


 
ah well never mind hey lol shows i care about his thread not vanishing :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

im a girl


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I think there are only 4 men on that list - the rest of us are women! 

I think it's bloody hilarious!!

*Sorry Ian* <3


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Is that a photograph of our top 2 posters, Emma and Ian? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Is that a photograph of our top 2 posters, Emma and Ian? :lol2:


HaHa PMSL:roll2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sundia said:


> image


 
OMG 

she must have pinched it from my photobucket :blush::lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

feorag said:


> Is that a photograph of our top 2 posters, Emma and Ian? :lol2:


yes. 

dont just just look soo happy in their golden years


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sundia said:


> yes.
> 
> dont just just look soo happy in their golden years


 
LOL so thats what i will look like when im old then :lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> LOL so thats what i will look like when im old then :lol2:



lo0ol no il get u a better one hang on... (that was caught on one of ya off days)


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sundia said:


> lo0ol no il get u a better one hang on... (that was caught on one of ya off days)


 
was gonna say wasnt looking at my best now really was i :lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> was gonna say wasnt looking at my best now really was i :lol2:


posted new pic above^^


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sundia said:


> image


 
Ahhhh yeah thats more like it :2thumb:

That was taken at the Xmas dinner was that one :2thumb:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> Ahhhh yeah thats more like it :2thumb:
> 
> That was taken at the Xmas dinner was that one :2thumb:


u would have fitted in well in the TV series "golden girls"


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sundia said:


> u would have fitted in well in the TV series "golden girls"


 
i did audition but...........they wernt gonna pay me enough so told them to shove it :lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i did audition but...........they wernt gonna pay me enough so told them to shove it :lol2:


exactly... they think O.A.P.S know nothing these days... your generation is actually very on the ball


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sundia said:


> exactly... they think O.A.P.S know nothing these days... your generation is actually very on the ball


 
i know and im looking good to say im an OAP infact i only look 31 thats from mosturising :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i know and im looking good to say im an OAP infact i only look 31 thats from mosturising :2thumb::lol2:


Yeah that Olay Anti-aging cream really is the bees knees


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sundia said:


> Yeah that Olay Anti-aging cream really is the bees knees


tell me about it :2thumb:

has worked wonders for me :no1::lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> tell me about it :2thumb:
> 
> has worked wonders for me :no1::lol2:


none of this plastic surgery nonsence stuff!!

just get olay anti aging cream £6.99? well worth it.. just take a look at emma


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

whats happening to my thread :devil::lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

temerist said:


> whats happening to my thread :devil::lol2:


we are having a girly chat now ever join in or SHHH and get out


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

*stamps feet*

but this is my thread:gasp:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

temerist said:


> *stamps feet*
> 
> but this is my thread:gasp:


u should be grateful that i even gave u an option


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i think im starting to get angry now :whip:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

temerist said:


> i think im starting to get angry now :whip:


paint ur toe nails?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

oooooOOOOOOO good idea



:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> oooooOOOOOOO good idea
> 
> 
> 
> :bash:


 
Emma to the thread rescue again wahooooooooooooooo:Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This thread needs us wenches :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> This thread needs us wenches :lol2:


 
I agree shell it would become nothingness without us :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i only let you wenches stay to lure u onto a false sence of security


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> i only let you wenches stay to lure u onto a false sence of security


 
ahhhhhh see............so now thats what your doing is it :whistling2::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

yep, you see im very good at it, you dont even realise im doing it lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> yep, you see im very good at it, you dont even realise im doing it lol


 
nopes never realised at all :roll:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think ian should get back to painting his toenails:lol2: Red would really suit him:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think ian should get back to painting his toenails:lol2: Red would really suit him:whistling2:


yeah with black flashes across them :2thumb:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i need to find something else to do, its taken me all day to do my nails but ive finally finished them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> i need to find something else to do, its taken me all day to do my nails but ive finally finished them
> 
> image


 
your false tan needs sorting hun ya missed bits by ya nails :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

thats not false tan, thats 59 years of picking up animal shit and scratching my arse :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> thats not false tan, thats 59 years of picking up animal shit and scratching my arse :2thumb:


 
Ooooo so is that what my hands will look like in 28 years then :gasp:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

those fingers actually look like chip shop sausages lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> those fingers actually look like chip shop sausages lol


 
that are only half cooked :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> yep, you see im very good at it, you dont even realise im doing it lol


Who's living in la-la land???


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> thats not false tan, thats 59 years of picking up animal shit and scratching my arse :2thumb:


 You got itchy brains then? ROTFLMAO


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Who's living in la-la land???


tinky winky, dipsy, lala and po..............

oops oh no ian is sorry:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You got itchy brains then?


LOLOL:lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

stop picking on me :censor:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> stop picking on me :censor:


 
sowwie 

((((hugs))))

oh i dont stink sweaty now from mi gorilla suit i used deoderant your safe :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> stop picking on me :censor:


But why?...................it's fun teehee :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> But why?...................it's fun teehee :whistling2:


 
:whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

roll on bedtime is all I can say............................much pain..............much pain. Gotta wait an hour so I can take the next dose of painkiiler. And if one of the flipping felines takes a dive onto my stomach from the open window in the early hours, making me slam awake and jack knife upright, I have a feeling I will be in even more pain and the cat will have it's ears blistered by my rude language. My old dad was a soldier so I know all the words.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You got itchy brains then? ROTFLMAO


:roll2: PMSL!!!

Sorry you're in pain Pam - hope you get a good night's sleep!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> roll on bedtime is all I can say............................much pain..............much pain. Gotta wait an hour so I can take the next dose of painkiiler. And if one of the flipping felines takes a dive onto my stomach from the open window in the early hours, making me slam awake and jack knife upright, I have a feeling I will be in even more pain and the cat will have it's ears blistered by my rude language. My old dad was a soldier so I know all the words.


i dont know your pain but i am feeling pain...............doing a daft dance in a gorilla outfit with limited vision.......has set off an old injury to my knee  my neck hurts too from having to look up while in the head to be able to see a tiny bit lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, Emma, but I'm sitting here chuckling at the thought, even though it's not funny - it's just the thought of a blind gorilla in a panto!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Sorry, Emma, but I'm sitting here chuckling at the thought, even though it's not funny - it's just the thought of a blind gorilla in a panto!!


 
hey its cool the kids laugh at me bumping into them and have to drag me about into my places in the dance im used to being laughed at lol


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

emma is a LIAR

its NOT a panto - its a porno!!!

and its not a gorilla suit, its just she doesnt shave

PROOF!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

PMSL - Where did you get that photo from!

What do you do in your spare time, Ian???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OH my word thats just wrong Ian :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> PMSL - Where did you get that photo from!
> 
> What do you do in your spare time, Ian???


sits and goes through random photos :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> PMSL - Where did you get that photo from!
> 
> What do you do in your spare time, Ian???


i just typed into goolge "very hairy women" :lol2:


EDIT - i actually typed into google images "EmmaJ" lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm..... random??? Specific methinks!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> i just typed into goolge "very hairy women" :lol2:
> 
> 
> EDIT - i actually typed into google images "EmmaJ" lol


 
LOLOLOL:2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You're barmy!! That's all I'm saying - I'm off to bed now - goodnight!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The mind boggles:gasp:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> emma is a LIAR
> 
> its NOT a panto - its a porno!!!
> 
> ...


 That has to be a merkin surely :gasp:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> The mind boggles:gasp:


im finding a pic of you next shell :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> im finding a pic of you next shell :lol2:


 
hee hee waits for the pic :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

shell the mad cat lady :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> shell the mad cat lady :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> image


 
LOLOLOLOLOL:lol2::lol2::2thumb::no1:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> shell the mad cat lady :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> image


 I see her more like this


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: that looks just like me too:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I see her more like this
> image


 
mmmmm shell in a black pvc cat suit :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I see her more like this
> image


 
thats thats more like you ha ha with some dogs at your heals too 


Shell195 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: that looks just like me too:whistling2:


 
ermmmmmmmmmmmm no nothing like but it was funny :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> mmmmm shell in a black pvc cat suit :mf_dribble:


you would never know:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> mmmmm shell in a black pvc cat suit :mf_dribble:


 
LOL pam has set you off now :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

i see myself more like this:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> i see myself more like this:whistling2:
> 
> image


 
nah the ahems aint big enough :whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> i see myself more like this:whistling2:
> 
> image


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> image


:lol2: Get down boy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> image


 
careful you dont get dry eye :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Get down boy


get ya cat o nine tails out shell :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

fenny and her dog :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
















runs and hides :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I think we ought to stop this cos poor Ian has to get some sleep tonight and he won't manage it if he can't roll over onto his tummy, or he gets cold cos the duvet has been lifted up and is letting cold air into the bed, poor chap.
Think of summat else Ian. Howabout Heather off eastenders, in a black PVC cat suit?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> fenny and her dog :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Ooooooooooooooooo :gasp: ya better run an fast lol she is like a whippet ya know :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> fenny and her dog :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That would be accurate is it wasn't a sheltie. I don't have one of those lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I think we ought to stop this cos poor Ian has to get some sleep tonight and he won't manage it if he can't roll over onto his tummy, or he gets cold cos the duvet has been lifted up and is letting cold air into the bed, poor chap.
> Think of summat else Ian. Howabout Heather off eastenders, in a black PVC cat suit?


 
LOL pam thats just soooooooooo wrong on so many levels :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Ooooooooooooooooo :gasp: ya better run an fast lol she is like a whippet ya know :lol2:


More like, I'll whippet out and chop it off with my gelding knife :devil:
Then I'll have a matching pair on my rear view mirror.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

pmsl well get a bloody sheltie so it does look right


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> pmsl well get a bloody sheltie so it does look right


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOL get her told :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> pmsl well get a bloody sheltie so it does look right


But I don't like shelties.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

tough bloody shit woman :devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I think we ought to stop this cos poor Ian has to get some sleep tonight and he won't manage it if he can't roll over onto his tummy, or he gets cold cos the duvet has been lifted up and is letting cold air into the bed, poor chap.
> Think of summat else Ian. Howabout Heather off eastenders, in a black PVC cat suit?


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: PMSL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> But I don't like shelties.


 
they get square when they are old and do nothing but frigging bark lol the neighbour has one he looks like a foot poof :lol2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Eileen :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres Ian:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

where??? i see nothing


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

this is me, looking as good now as i did when i was 21


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> tough bloody shit woman :devil:


(turns and gives 'the look') 
Would you like to rephrase that.........................poppet? :devil::devil::devil:










:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> this is me, looking as good now as i did when i was 21
> 
> image


 
Nah check out the above post now:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Heres Ian:whistling2:
> 
> image



Scratching his brains obviously hehehe.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

ii have to admit shell the resembelence is uncanny :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Scratching his brains obviously hehehe.


Isnt that where all mens brains are :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I prefer to think of Ian as Grizzly Adams


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i prefer the pic of me in my purple thong outfit, im actually playing a bit part in emmas porno


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> image


I imagine him as more Fanny Adams than Grizzly Adams :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I imagine him as more Fanny Adams than Grizzly Adams :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

you 2 are gonna get smack bums if you carry on


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> i prefer the pic of me in my purple thong outfit, im actually playing a bit part in emmas porno


erm....Ian? 

which bit would that be ????:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> erm....Ian?
> 
> which bit would that be ????:whistling2::lol2:


i think the offical title i was given (and as its listed in the credits)


Gang Banger No.8 (The One With The Biggest Manhood) - Ian "donkey" Curtis


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> you 2 are gonna get smack bums if you carry on


 
Shell bends over with a smile:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> i think the offical title i was given (and as its listed in the credits)
> 
> 
> Gang Banger No.8 (The One With The Biggest Manhood) - Ian "donkey" Curtis


OMG LOLOLOL i just mutley laughed down the phone at shell ha ha ha


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Robinson whosco*k is that the name of the panto Emm?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Robimson whosco*k is that the name of the panto Emm?


 
No lol Gorwillies in the mist :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Robimson whosco*k is that the name of the panto Emm?


noooooooooooooooooooo its called "Hairy Em Gets Banged"


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> noooooooooooooooooooo its called "Hairy Em Gets Banged"


 
no mines better lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

18 + here we come:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> 18 + here we come:lol2:


LOLOL my mutley laugh is killing me now :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> you 2 are gonna get smack bums if you carry on


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

right my lovely wenches im off to bed

i will chat to you all in the am, peace

lol thats me trying to be street lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> right my lovely wenches im off to bed
> 
> i will chat to you all in the am, peace
> 
> lol thats me trying to be street lol


 
lol bless ya you have got that street thing down man kicking yeah :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Morning Ian Hugs one of my special ones (hugs him close and slaps the back of his head):lol2: 
Morning ladies I am so pleased to see the men still haven't won on getting their thread back. Just caught up on the posts I had missed due to be offline for a couple of days 
Lovely pics of the skunks and kitties and also your lovely kitty too Ian 
And as for the rest of the pics WEll what can i say lmao

Had great fun yesterday just intorducing the pets to the BARF diet and well they l seemt love it lol Which is good just wish my damn leg would stop hurting as it is driving me insane. 
oh and Eileen Dante is a bit calmer he now seems to be going in fits of despot behaviour IF anyone goes too near to him apart from me or if he hasnt been out for a while which is his choice anyway so lets hope he gets better with time


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I've just LOL'd my way through about 8 pages of sh*te!! You lot went barmy after I went to bed last night didn't you? 

Loved all the photos - mine was very appropriate Ian, didn't realised that I'd ever met you! :lol2: 

Yours too was very appropriate, but such a little thong :whistling2:

Sammy, glad things are settling down a bit. That might have been Figaro finally sticking up for himself making Dante stop and think a bit that he's not _quite_ the big hard man he thought he was??


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sammy, glad things are settling down a bit. That might have been Figaro finally sticking up for himself making Dante stop and think a bit that he's not _quite_ the big hard man he thought he was??
Hope so mind you he has attacked the dogs and GLyns feet too but me he steers well clear of wont even come to me for fuss neither of them do have no idea why though. Mind you I am hoping the change of diet will help too as no more additives etc and he sure does like to demolish a chicken carcass lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Morning people. I was chatting to Emma on the phone last night while this thread was growing and she muttley laughed for a while:lol2: In fact we were both laughing away and its a long time since weve done this while reading any posts:lol2: I am very tired this morning and its all Ian and Emmas fault:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sammy I must have missed the post about Dante but I am glad things are settling down a bit: victory:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

AWWW Shell not good lol shall Eileen and I beat Ian later for you lmao


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> AWWW Shell not good lol shall Eileen and I beat Ian later for you lmao


:lol2: sounds good to me:no1:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sammy I must have missed the post about Dante but I am glad things are settling down a bit: victory:


 It was on a seperate thread advice on cat attitude HEhas become very aggresive towards my rain damaged cat Figaro even though they have grown up together as they are half brothers but he has become a real sod he is now attacking the dogs and my oh GLyn when they go near him really badly its almost as if he has personal space issues but he doesnt do it to me but then as i said none of them come near me apart from for food and treats but for fuss they go to Glyn


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: sounds good to me:no1:


Cool I do enjoy beating a man lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> my rain damaged cat


Maybe you should buy him an umberella! :lol2:

*Sorry :blush: couldn't resist that :lol: I know what you meant but it did read funny!*


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

feorag said:


> Maybe you should buy him an umberella! :lol2:
> 
> *Sorry :blush: couldn't resist that :lol: I know what you meant but it did read funny!*


 Lmao trust me think im the one with the damage lol and i checked it through before posting I put it down to a lack of sleep due to pian and Figaro having a mad fit between 1am and 4am this morning, oh well will give Ian a laugh as well as all the others


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG my hair this morning i looked like a fizz gog ha ha 

my sis french plaited my hair for me last night and i left it in..........took it out this morn and wow :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Morning people. I was chatting to Emma on the phone last night while this thread was growing and she muttley laughed for a while:lol2: In fact we were both laughing away and its a long time since weve done this while reading any posts:lol2: I am very tired this morning and its all Ian and Emmas fault:whistling2:


Hee hee yes it was a good giggle last night long time over due too ha ha 

i seem to have slightly lost my voice too with all the laughing ha ha ha

and its not my fault woman you had the option to hang the phone up which you didnt :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

i must admit im an very tired though :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

lol bet it was fun though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> OMG my hair this morning i looked like a fizz gog ha ha


Emma, I've looked that like every day I come back from walking the dog for the last month, but not this morning!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Now I'm coiffured and bobbed and it stays that way! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

good afternoon MY wenches :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Emma, I've looked that like every day I come back from walking the dog for the last month, but not this morning!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Now I'm coiffured and bobbed and it stays that way! :2thumb:


<confused.> Who is Bob? What does he actually do to you when he 'Bob's' you?:blush:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

temerist said:


> *good afternoon MY wenches* :whistling2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

temerist u need to change ur name i read it as "terrorist"


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: It appears we have now become Ian`s property:whistling2:

I have now brought the kittens downstairs for socialisation so I have a 4ft dog cage in my living room. They love people but arent used to day to day noises in a mad household. They looked mortified this morning but are now starting to act normally. The dogs had them hissing and hiding but the minute I opened the cage and told them the dogs were fine they were all purring and nose to nose with them.
Tonight I will put them back upstairs as my rodent room is much warmer overnight and they can have a run round


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

No man owns me. (although I might be for rent on an hourly basis hehe)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> No man owns me. (although I might be for rent on an hourly basis hehe)


 
PMSL:lol2: Maybe I should edit my post to say that Ian likes to think he owns us:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> <confused.> Who is Bob? What does he actually do to you when he 'Bob's' you?:blush:


:lol2: That's for me to know and you to wonder about! :lol2:

And now I'm off out with my pain in the butt dog - I've had to wait half an hour for him to settle down and stop being stupid and come down from the ceiling! :roll:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

sundia said:


> temerist u need to change ur name i read it as "terrorist"


maybe im a terrorist in disguse :whistling2:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: It appears we have now become Ian`s property:whistling2:


YEP i own all you wenches



fenwoman said:


> No man owns me. (although I might be for rent on an hourly basis hehe)


This isnt pretty woman fenny, but i do look alittle like a more handsome richard gere :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> PMSL:lol2: Maybe I should edit my post to say that Ian likes to think he owns us:whistling2:


Ian knows he owns you, and you love it:flrt:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

temerist said:


> maybe im a terrorist in disguse :whistling2:



get out


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

sundia said:


> get out


this is my thread wenchie u leave :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ian is role playing again:roll:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Ian is role playing again:roll:


you love abit of role paly dont you, you dirty wench :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

temerist said:


> this is my thread wenchie u leave :Na_Na_Na_Na:



GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Morning Ian and all the ladies on here 
Ian I cannot be owned just like a cat although i dont mind having a few male slaves lol 
Shell i'm glad the kitties are doing well is ufn when thy first cme across the other pets mine were realy manic then settled but Dante still seems to think he can eat the gerbils lol if he thinks no one is looking but they seem to like chewing on his tail as he sits on the top of their cage looking out the window when its wet and he doesnt want to go out


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Morning Ian morning everyone else 

well not gonna be about too much over this week with the panto 

so i bet your gonna miss me Ian :lol2: and i know you will be lying if you say no :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i can honestly say emma im gonna miss you like i miss chlamydia :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> i can honestly say emma im gonna miss you like i miss chlamydia :lol2:


Canasten?:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

thats for thrush :lol2:

ive seen the advert :blush:

canesten duo, a tablet to healp the internal infection and a cream to help sooth the burning :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> i can honestly say emma im gonna miss you like i miss chlamydia :lol2:


:gasp: You had chlamydia Ian???? 
Should you be announcing that fact on a public forum??? :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> :gasp: You had chlamydia Ian????
> Should you be announcing that fact on a public forum??? :lol2:


Eileeeeeeeeeeen its just an example :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No it's not! :bash:

You said _"im gonna miss you like i miss chlamydia"_

*Not* "_im gonna miss you like i *would miss* chlamydia"_


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

:blush: Must have wrong thread :blush:
Temerist you need to see a Doc for that hun :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> No it's not! :bash:
> 
> You said _"im gonna miss you like i miss chlamydia"_
> 
> *Not* "_im gonna miss you like i *would miss* chlamydia"_


wish id gone with my original thought now of im gonna miss you like a hole in the head



leggy said:


> :blush: Must have wrong thread :blush:
> Temerist you need to see a Doc for that hun :lol2:


its fine, its just burnng and itchy

shell gave it me :whistling2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

temerist said:


> wish id gone with my original thought now of im gonna miss you like a hole in the head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You both need help :blush::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

dont think there is a single person on this planet with the qualifications to give me and shell the amount of help we need :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> wish id gone with my original thought now of im gonna miss you like a hole in the head


I'll bet you did! :roll2:

You just can't make statements like that without thinking first - not when you're surrounded by quick thinking intelligent women! :lol2:



temerist said:


> its fine, its just burnng and itchy
> 
> shell gave it me :whistling2:


Naughty boy, blaming our Shell! :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> I'll bet you did! :roll2:
> 
> You just can't make statements like that without thinking first - not *when you're surrounded by quick thinking intelligent women*! :lol2:
> 
> Naughty boy, blaming our Shell! :bash: :bash: :bash:


where??? i dont see any quick thinking intelligent women


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

temerist said:


> where??? i dont see any quick thinking intelligent women


Thats what most males would say :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> where??? i dont see any quick thinking intelligent women


Now Ian, you're showing your inferior intelligence now - you can't see *any* women, cos we are cyber women!!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

so your all cyber wenches?? and im your cyber pimp :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

In your dreams!! :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i did dream about, how did you know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

lmfao you two:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know! You'd think I had nothing better to do wouldn't you??

But I do need cheering up, cos I'm a bit down at the minute, so a bit of fun is helping and it's much better than boring housework which is my other option!! *yawn*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What can I say but :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

Ive just been reading up on thrush

*How is it transmitted?* You contract thrush by coming into direct contact with infected body parts. during unprotected *** and by sharing *** toys.


Now unless you were so unimpressive I never remembered, I dont think this has ever happened do you:whistling2:

Carry on dreaming:lol2:

ETA note how I have censored 2 words so this thread doesnt get moved to 18+ lol


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

awwww why do you need cheering up???

i have to do my housework too, kitchen looks like a bombs hit it (a bomb of large fluffy puppies) :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> What can I say but :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> Ive just been reading up on thrush
> 
> ...


 
its actually chlamydia :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive pulled out all the furniture and hoovered the dogs that were breeding under there.Ive dusted, scrubbed, mopped and hoovered and have also cleaned the dog yard and fed the zoo. All this after I bathed the 2 nekkid boys:no1:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Ive pulled out all the furniture and hoovered the dogs that were breeding under there.Ive dusted, scrubbed, mopped and hoovered and have also cleaned the dog yard and fed the zoo. All this after I bathed the 2 nekkid boys:no1:


now all you have to do is nip over here and help me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> its actually chlamydia :whistling2:


 
Which says it could Only Take 1 Sexual Partner To Catch Chlamydia

*Bad, bad boy:whip:*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> now all you have to do is nip over here and help me :lol2:


 

Cheeky, I hate cleaning its such a thankless task. You clean up and then the next day its the same as it was before you cleaned. So boring


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

well you come occupy the pups and ill clean lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> well you come occupy the pups and ill clean lol


 

Ooooh I could play with puppies all day :flrt::flrt:

It would only take me 2 hours to get there lol


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

ill pop the kettle on ready, bring milk lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> ill pop the kettle on ready, bring milk lol


 
:lol2: You aint never going to get cleaned up at this rate so stop looking at the screen and get cleaning, then you can go and milk a cow for your milk:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i am tidying up in between posting :lol2:

have my laptop out on the kitchen table


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> i am tidying up in between posting :lol2:
> 
> have my laptop out on the kitchen table


:lol2: Thats what I do too


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> awwww why do you need cheering up???


Just lost a very old friend! :sad: Bottom post on this page http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/182684-random-cat-chat-thread-1554.html



Shell195 said:


> Ive pulled out all the furniture and hoovered the dogs that were breeding under there.Ive dusted, scrubbed, mopped and hoovered and have also cleaned the dog yard and fed the zoo. All this after I bathed the 2 nekkid boys:no1:


I've done nothing yet! Just chatted to Jules for almost an hour on the phone, drank coffee and been on here - that's been the sum total of my day so far and it's 3:00 :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Just lost a very old friend! :sad: Bottom post on this page http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/182684-random-cat-chat-thread-1554.html
> 
> I've done nothing yet! Just chatted to Jules for almost an hour on the phone, drank coffee and been on here - that's been the sum total of my day so far and it's 3:00 :gasp:


 
:lol2: Theres always tomorrow. I hope Jules is ok


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Theres always tomorrow. I hope Jules is ok


Yes there is and I keep telling myself that :lol2:

Barry's usually the industrious one of us both and he makes a starts and shames me into joining him, but he's been on the living room floor since he came downstairs. He started off watching TV then started filing papers and has suddenly come over to tell me how much money we will have when he is old enough to retire (still such a baby you see!:lol and we are both on our pensions - a very important thing to do especially when that day is 8 years away and the house is a tip! :whip:

Jules is OK today. We had a serious discussion about Gwen, followed by a serious discussion about Geraldine and then a laugh at each other and a discussion about her coming down here to go to Dawn's (Saxon) to buy some tortie hamsters! So we ended on a high, which is the way to go!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yes there is and I keep telling myself that :lol2:
> 
> Barry's usually the industrious one of us both and he makes a starts and shames me into joining him, but he's been on the living room floor since he came downstairs. He started off watching TV then started filing papers and has suddenly come over to tell me how much money we will have when he is old enough to retire (still such a baby you see!:lol and we are both on our pensions - a very important thing to do especially when that day is 8 years away and the house is a tip! :whip:
> 
> Jules is OK today. We had a serious discussion about Gwen, followed by a serious discussion about Geraldine and then a laugh at each other and a discussion about her coming down here to go to Dawn's (Saxon) to buy some tortie hamsters! So we ended on a high, which is the way to go!


 
When Steves off work hes the one that cleans:lol2: Steve is the opposite of Barry as he lives for today which sometimes gets very annoying:whip:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nah! Barry is far too 'responsible' to live for today - I'm the one who does that, Barry will always consider every option before making the smallest decision - I just think "I can make it work" and do it, then live with the consquences if it doesn't! I come from a gambling family and he doesn't! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Nah! Barry is far too 'responsible' to live for today - I'm the one who does that, Barry will always consider every option before making the smallest decision - I just think "I can make it work" and do it, then live with the consquences if it doesn't! I come from a gambling family and he doesn't! :lol2:


 
:lol2: Was he the son of a preacher then.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: PMSL. No a poor agricultural farm labourer! :lol2:

You do realise you and I are having 2 conversations on 2 different threads! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL. No a poor agricultural farm labourer! :lol2:
> 
> You do realise you and I are having 2 conversations on 2 different threads! :lol2:


:lol2: Very confusing


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

feels alittle bit left out :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> feels alittle bit left out :whistling2:


 

Then join in :2thumb: You are after all one of the girls:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

all i can smell in my house is mr.muscle grime and lime :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> all i can smell in my house is mr.muscle grime and lime :lol2:


 
Oooh nice:lol2: Mine smells of the tea cooking lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> so your all cyber wenches?? and im your cyber pimp :whistling2:


 OK just choked on my pork scratchings reading that one Ian thats not nice lol.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> OK just choked on my pork scratchings reading that one Ian thats not nice lol.


 
:gasp: I missed that post


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

lol just got back in from getting a few things for the weekend.Remind me never to try and shop with a broken ankle lol was sat down eating pork scratchings and catching up on what was posted and read that and choked lol Still have to sort through the bits and pieces i got lol.
On a lighter note whats housework lol I don't do such things lol


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

shell, dont check on ur nekkid kitty pic thread :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> shell, dont check on ur nekkid kitty pic thread :whistling2:


 
Now I am intrigued :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes being mean about my Sphynx kitty:bash:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww thats not nice Ian lol


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

trust me i can be alot worse when its comes to shells nekkid pussy :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> trust me i can be alot worse when its comes to shells nekkid pussy :whistling2:


 

:gasp: Ive just sprayed tea on my laptop:bash::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> trust me i can be alot worse when its comes to shells nekkid pussy :whistling2:


No comment i cant stop choking lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Ive just sprayed tea on my laptop:bash::lol2:


 Damn not good I will beat Ian for you later but at moment trying tp get my leg to go doown a it has swollen where I went out


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Damn not good I will beat Ian for you later but at moment trying tp get my leg to go doown a it has swollen where I went out


 
Should you be shopping with a broken ankle?? You need a personal slave:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

gay cat porn


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Ian are you bored again


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

wonder how emma got on :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> trust me i can be alot worse when its comes to shells nekkid pussy :whistling2:


You should ask to see her ginger titties too.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> gay cat porn
> 
> image


 Ooooh, I think I might know their names...................:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> You should ask to see her ginger titties too.


no but ive seen shells ginger back hair


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> no but ive seen shells ginger back hair
> 
> image


One I dont have ginger hair its naturally light brown and I have it dyed red:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Two I dont have any hair on my back, thankyou very much:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Three I dont look like Bette Midler either :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

so thats not you in the picture then??????


EDIT 3 you do look abit like her lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> so thats not you in the picture then??????
> 
> 
> EDIT 3 you do look abit like her lol


 
No I do not:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> so thats not you in the picture then??????
> 
> 
> EDIT 3 you do look abit like her lol


 I told you, she has ginger titties.She put a pic on the forum somewhere once.They were quite small.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I told you, she has ginger titties.She put a pic on the forum somewhere once.They were quite small.


 


I must have been lying then:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I told you, she has ginger titties.She put a pic on the forum somewhere once.They were quite small.


They were teeny tiny titties, Pam, weren't they? :lol2:

I see this thread went rapidly downhill after I left!! *shakes head in a superior way!*


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> They were teeny tiny titties, Pam, weren't they? :lol2:
> 
> I see this thread went rapidly downhill after I left!! *shakes head in a superior way!*


They were very small titties. I remember them. I bet they are a bit bigger now though.
Downhill? Nooo, still on topic. She does have a nekkid pussy and ginger titties after all.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

you sure these arent them????


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I told you, she has ginger titties.She put a pic on the forum somewhere once.They were quite small.


:gasp:

What's the significance of the fish???


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

dunno i just googled ginger boobs :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> you sure these arent them????
> 
> image



You can't tell a titty from a trout?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> dunno i just googled ginger boobs :lol2:



Wassammatta wid yer man? Nobody mentioned boobs you booby.
We were talking about titties.
You know, ginger titties like these ones. Here are my ginger titties.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: Even mine arent that big:whistling2:


Here another none Bette Midler looking photo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Wassammatta wid yer man? Nobody mentioned boobs you booby.
> We were talking about titties.
> You know, ginger titties like these ones. Here are my ginger titties.
> image


Awww cute ginger titties:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Awww cute ginger titties:flrt:


That was Merry and Frodo when I got them a few years ago. Poor little mites had worms, fleas and earmites.
Now they have the best spot in front of the rayburn lol.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> That was Merry and Frodo when I got them a few years ago. Poor little mites had worms, fleas and earmites.
> Now they have the best spot in front of the rayburn lol.


They have hobbit names:flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Bette Midler


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NO NO NO


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, poor Shell










Were you not feeling yourself that day!!! PMSL

.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh, poor Shell
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
The problem is I was feeling myself:lol2: These were taken on the drunken ladies night i went on with Sophie and her friends and their mums


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well you will drink! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Well you will drink! :whistling2:


 
:gasp: Cant you sleep its very late for you:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cheeky mare! Well for the second night in a row Barry is enconsed in my place on the settee watching some chimpanzee movie!!

But I'm just thinking about going up to bed now actually!

Actually I've just finished a furry cat/dog coat for the girlies!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Cheeky mare! Well for the second night in a row Barry is enconsed in my place on the settee watching some chimpanzee movie!!
> 
> But I'm just thinking about going up to bed now actually!
> 
> ...


 
Very posh:no1: Im really tired but I cant be bothered moving and Sophie is sat wittering on :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You do realise that we are chatting away (again :roll on Ian's "men what have spat their dummies out" thread instead of our own! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> You do realise that we are chatting away (again :roll on Ian's "men what have spat their dummies out" thread instead of our own! :whistling2:


 
PMSL at how we manage to take over most threads:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Good point and poor old Ian is probably snottering away in his bed! Bless!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Good point and poor old Ian is probably snottering away in his bed! Bless!


 
Dreaming of wenches no doubt:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Like I said earlier "in his dreams" :lol2:

Well I'm off now, Barry can stay there all night flickin' as far as I'm concerned, I'm away to my bed!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes me too although Steves already in bed snoring his leg off. Speak tomorrow x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooo arrr sony jim ah capin :whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i do not "snotter away in bed"


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> i do not "snotter away in bed"


 


:lol2: Good morning Ian


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

good morning shell


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oooo arrr sony jim ah capin :whistling2:


P*ssed again Emma?? :lol2:

Good first night???


temerist said:


> i do not "snotter away in bed"


Morning Ian - sorry all men snotter away in their beds!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I forgot to say, what was all that about Emma??:lol2:
Did you manage to see through your gorilla mask and not fall off the stage:whistling2:


Ian, dont forget photos of your nekkid kitty


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i wont hun they will be on today : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I didn't know you were getting a nekkid kitty Ian?

Good God, before long everyone on RFUK's gonna have one! :roll:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i already have one, a female called Cyenne


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen, Ian already has a gorgeous little nekkid girl, I just need to see new photos of her:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah, I see I thought he was getting another one and was wondering how I missed that news!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im still not dressed but I have hoovered up and clipped my poodle and groomed Bailey. I now have to feed the dogs and kittens, get dressed and go to Asda:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I've just finished cleaning and disinfecting the rat cage! 

I've booked a Travelodge in Aberdeen for myself and my friend and her husband. He is going to drive us all there, so we're going up on the Sunday afternoon and coming home on Monday after the funeral.

Barry is hoovering upstairs and I'm about to go up and clean the bathroom.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Afternoon all

im not dressed either shell lol 

im a chilling after my hectic day yest :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But you haven't told us how it went - unless of course you've done it on *our* thread! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Afternoon all I'm not dressed either lol must be due to it being a sunday. Leg is still killing me and no I shouldn't of been shopping on my leg but was in my wheelchair so made it easier and i was going stir crazy after not being out for a week. Had a wonderful night last night one of the pets decided my bed was a litter tray so at 1am had to wash and dry off all the bedding and try and scrub the mattress. Not sure who the culprit was but wanted to commit murder as felt like hell. Oh well joy of pets I suppose


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have the most wonderful view at the moment. A goodlooking man bare chested on his hands and knees with a scrubbing brush cleaning the floor. Lord I am so blessed


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lord, you are!!! 

Can I borrow him?? :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

feorag said:


> Lord, you are!!!
> 
> Can I borrow him?? :whistling2:


If only I didnt need him so much right now mind you if I can come too so I can still watch maybe we can strike a deal lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds good enough! :lol2>:

Nowadays, at my age, I'll accept anything! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

feorag said:


> Sounds good enough! :lol2>:
> 
> Nowadays, at my age, I'll accept anything! :lol2:


Lol I know the feeling Eileen mind you I am lucky to have a handsome toyboy 
We are exact opposites in most things Im old he's young I'm fat he's thin I am grey lol he is dark but interestwise we are exactly the same lol so I win hands down.
At the moment he is a godsend he is doing everything around the home including the wshing cooking and cleaning sowhat more can a girl ask for


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Sounds good enough! :lol2>:
> 
> Nowadays, at my age, I'll accept anything! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> image


?????


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

edited :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> edited :whistling2:


Lol thats mean Ian Eileen is much better looking I'm sure and has aged well


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

she ages more like cheese than a fine wine



















mouldy :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> she ages more like cheese than a fine wine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats not nice at all :lol2: Did you not get taught that you should respect your elders and that with age comes experience and great wisdom now behave or i'll have to get the whips chains and hand cuffs out to you


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

oooooo sammy spank me :whip:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> oooooo sammy spank me :whip:


Sorry was distracted fro a minute but the half naked man scrubbing my hall floor on his hands and knees.
Ian bend over :whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip: ten of the best for you lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just come back from Asda and cleaned more litter trays and hoovered upstairs, oh yes Ive brought the kittens down for some household socialisation too
Now Im sat with a small wet dog on my knee while drinking a cup of tea


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive just come back from Asda and cleaned more litter trays and hoovered upstairs, oh yes Ive brought the kittens down for some household socialisation too
> Now Im sat with a small wet dog on my knee while drinking a cup of tea


 Awww why is the dog wet? Think you need my half naked slave shell to do your cleaning too:lol2: He is very good lol a great to watch yummmy


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

ive just photographed myself cooking to prove i do things around the house too :no1:










im available for private cooking, cleaning and ermm other chores :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

temerist said:


> ive just photographed myself cooking to prove i do things around the house too :no1:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Awww feeling a bit inadequate Ian :lol2: I'm sure I can find something for you to do here. Nice tea towel btw but must admit I do prefer my bleach blonde toyboy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Lol I know the feeling Eileen mind you I am lucky to have a handsome toyboy
> We are exact opposites in most things Im old he's young I'm fat he's thin I am grey lol he is dark but interestwise we are exactly the same lol so I win hands down.
> At the moment he is a godsend he is doing everything around the home including the wshing cooking and cleaning sowhat more can a girl ask for


:lol2: I've already got one of those, he's young - I'm old, he's fat - I'm fatter, he's grey - I'm dyed!! In every other respect we are soul mates and he does the cleaning, not the cooking - he can't cook, but then I never touch my car I just drive it, so that's a fair deal! :2thumb:



sammy1969 said:


> Lol thats mean Ian Eileen is much better looking I'm sure and has aged well


Yes, like a fine wine - not a bloody cheese!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> ive just photographed myself cooking to prove i do things around the house too :no1:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
:gasp: Ian is a girl:whistling2: I couldnt have a half naked man cleaning for me as I would get to ermmmmmmmmmmmmm distracted:blush:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Ian is a girl:whistling2: I couldnt have a half naked man cleaning for me as I would get to ermmmmmmmmmmmmm distracted:blush:


That was my problem Shell lol but he did get four tiles finished.
I WE have carpet glue all over them from before i moved in and we still cant get it to come up although barkeepers friend seems to do a reaosnable job


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*WARNING*
*THIS THREAD IS NOW INFECTED.....................................WITH MAN FLU :whistling2:*


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> *WARNING*
> *THIS THREAD IS NOW INFECTED.....................................WITH MAN FLU :whistling2:*


 
LMAO oh dear think I may have a case of this


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nahhhh Shell mate. For nasty germs like manflu, only proper sterilisation works. You need steam or flames.









Threaten to roast his chestnuts with one of these and watch how fast he recovers.:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Nahhhh Shell mate. For nasty germs like manflu, only proper sterilisation works. You need steam or flames.
> image
> 
> Threaten to roast his chestnuts with one of these and watch how fast he recovers.:lol2:


 
Haha PMSL :roll2:Your way looks so much more fun:no1:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Haha PMSL :roll2:Your way looks so much more fun:no1:


Oh it is. And anyone who can run that fast isn't sick at all.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive sent a nurse to help with the procedure
:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

BAH!! Nothing like you


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: This is how I feel lately


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We all have those times, Shell. That's what you've got friends around for... To smack some sense into ya!!! *smack*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Nahhhh Shell mate. For nasty germs like manflu, only proper sterilisation works. You need steam or flames.
> image
> 
> Threaten to roast his chestnuts with one of these and watch how fast he recovers.:lol2:


Pam - you are soooooo bad! :bash: But I love it!!! :2thumb:



Amalthea said:


> BAH!! Nothing like you


That's true - it's more like me! :lol: 

For those of you who might have missed this when I posted it ages ago - just cos I love it and it always makes me LOL

*Who brought the cat????*


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

i just dropped by and so far i've seen matron,flying cats, wenches, lady-men and a cat pretending to be a monrail train....best thread ever!!!:iamwithstupid:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And did you notice there were more women on this "MEN ONLY" thread than men??? :lol2:


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

yes i did....odd lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xander1796 said:


> yes i did....odd lol


 
Thats because women are taking over the world:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Finding your men only thread very funny! 

Men only as in the posters or the pets?? 

How about if i talk about Male animals - does that count! lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Men only as in Ian (Temerist) got fed up of being outvoted on the Random Cat Chat thread and so decided to start his MEN ONLY thread!

That turned out to be a joke didn't it??? :rotfl:


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

hey! i'm a dude....lol:whip:


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

dude i am a man "man"
SWEET


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So you both are - so start chatting! :rotfl:


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

i'm like forrest grump :gasp: man 'man'? awesome!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Last time i checked i was more than qualified with the correct fully functioning equipment to be the male of this species soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...............

Hiya

Didnt notice this thread before lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Cos it opened and came to an abrupt end in 10 days way back in January! :lol2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Woooo!

Boobies FTW! :no1:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

hmm ive just made myself something to eat has i havent had the time to today ive made way too much and now cant eat it LOL


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The reason that this thread failed was that men cant ever find anything to say:lol2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> The reason that this thread failed was that men cant ever find anything to say:lol2:


They can't ever find anything... perfect example was Dad was looking for peanut butter in the cupboard, a twirly one, twirled it round really quick, did a grumpy grumble about there being none. Asked Mum to get some in the next shop, she twirled it round, slowly, and found it. Go figure :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a man thing! If it doesn't leap out of the cupboard/box/drawer and hit them on the head, then it isn't there! 

Didn't you know that??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Freakinfreak said:


> They can't ever find anything... perfect example was Dad was looking for peanut butter in the cupboard, a twirly one, twirled it round really quick, did a grumpy grumble about there being none. Asked Mum to get some in the next shop, she twirled it round, slowly, and found it. Go figure :whistling2:


 
sounds like you're describin me and ditta there....me bein your dad, ditta bein ya mum :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The reason that this thread failed was that men cant ever find anything to say:lol2:


lol ad bet some of the "men" on here no more than most females lol


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

men have plenty to say...but 9 out of ten times the women aren't listening to us. peanut butter? yuk! give me soylent green any day :lolsign:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Peanut butter is the glue that holds the world together! And whomever first put it with chocolate is my hero.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

This never really worked did it lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Errrrmmm no we wouldnt let it lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not so much.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Shame, coulda been interesting!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not enough to keep men posting you see! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i knew this post would grow in popularity:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Come on, a whole thread, just for us, to talk about puss cats? Surely it was just you girls what scared 'em all off


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ian!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bloody hell, he must have lurking!!! :bash:

Come out from the woodwork Ian - your thread needs you! :roll2: PSML!!!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

hellllllllllllllllllllllllo wenches :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: OMG Ian, I've just seen your siggie! :gasp:

How absolutely bloody awful! What a time you've been having. How is Ruby?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's a random one. I have a kitten with cerebellar hypoplasia...and she's a cutie!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

we are all doing well now, had a pretty shit 6 months, one of my daughters had a son but sadly he contracted menengitis and he didnt make it, but we are all moving on and doing better his mum is living with me again now as is ruby so we are all doing better. ruby starts college in 2 weeks she is studying to be a midwife, very proud.

how is everyone else xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear, how absolutely awful! :sad:

I was pretty ill in March and am still struggling to recover, but nothing like as bad as what you've had to go through.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i remember you werent well, cant believe your still not 100% anything interested cracked off here in the last few months?

on an up side we have 2 gorgeous litters here at the moment lol my daughters french bulldog has a litter and i have some tibetans lol x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It has really been a bad year for so many people...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hello trouble 
Im so sorry about your grandson thats awful 
Im glad to hear you are getting everything together and Im sure Ruby will love being a Midwife:2thumb:

Do we get puppy pics?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

glad to be back with my ladies, although unfortunatly your not my only ladies now!!!!!! : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Ian, nice to see you posting again. So sorry to hear of your sad news mate.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> glad to be back with my ladies, *although unfortunatly your not my only ladies now!!!!!!* : victory:


 
Spill.....:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i MAY have a new lady friend, her name is christine and shes lovely lol :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> i MAY have a new lady friend, her name is christine and shes lovely lol :blush:


That wonderful news, its about time you had something nice happen to you x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's brilliant news, Ian! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have to agree with that! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

its nice but very strange, never thought id be doing the whole dating thing again lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

that'll be cos your old, will it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> that'll be cos your old, will it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
*s******s*


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

im only as old as the woman im feeling :Na_Na_Na_Na:







































did i mention christine is 19 :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> im only as old as the woman im feeling :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

pmsl:roll2:you dreaming again:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

no  its the truth :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> no  its the truth :whistling2:


 
Of course it is Ian:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The strangest thing happened to me this morning!

I was reading this thread and suddenly a herd of flying pigs flew past my window! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ian great to see you back again have missed you loads.

Sorry to hear your bad news but glad things are getting better seems we all have had a disastrous year this so far but we all seem to be getting there slowly. 

WE need puppy pics lol and also pics of your new 19 year old lady friend lmao then we cant argue lol

Wolflore we didnt frighten the men away we wenches made the thread lol or it wold never had a post lol.


----------

